# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #145

## Admin

Sonnet #145

CXLV.br /br /Those lips that Love's own hand did makebr /Breathed forth the sound that said 'I hate'br /To me that languish'd for her sake;br /But when she saw my woeful state,br /Straight in her heart did mercy come,br /Chiding that tongue that ever sweetbr /Was used in giving gentle doom,br /And taught it thus anew to greet:br /'I hate' she alter'd with an end,br /That follow'd it as gentle daybr /Doth follow night, who like a fiendbr /From heaven to hell is flown away;br /'I hate' from hate away she threw,br /And saved my life, saying 'not you.'

More...

----------

